# Welche. Matchrute



## Martin030 (12. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach langen Überlegungen wirds ne Matchrute. 

Welche Matchrute könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 
Würde gerne 3,90m oder 4,20m haben wollen falls es mal tiefer wird und der Stopper nicht stören soll. Natürlich auch eine, die einen Karpfen bis 10kg oder auch mehr Stand hält.

Empfehlungen mit der passenden Rolle wären richtig toll. 

Vielen Dank im voraus. 
PETRi!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (12. April 2021)

Hi, für mich klingt das eher nach einer Floatrute. Die hat größere Ringe und kann auch mal nen Karpfen ausdrillen.


----------



## Martin030 (12. April 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, für mich klingt das eher nach einer Floatrute. Die hat größere Ringe und kann auch mal nen Karpfen ausdrillen.


Welche Float würdest du mir den empfehlen?


----------



## rhinefisher (12. April 2021)

Hey Martin!
Khoga Matchfighter
Etwas kräftiger Khoga Sea Trout 50gr
Oder, in 450cm, meine aktuelle Lieblingsrute:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32921171543.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.49154c4d4ZJ6Wa
Alles drei sind sehr günstig, sehr gut verarbeitet, schön zu fischen und halten auch mittlere Karpfen aus.
Dazu ne Shimano Sahara mit hoher Übersetzung.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. April 2021)

Hi,
ich persönlich finde, dass man bei Korum gute Friedfischruten zu einem fairen Preis bekommt. Da ich aber keine Floatrute von Korum habe, kann ich dir kein konkretes Modell empfehlen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (12. April 2021)

Gestern warns noch 4-8kg heute sind’s schon 10kg. Dafür sind Matchruten optimal.


----------



## Martin030 (12. April 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Gestern warns noch 4-8kg heute sind’s schon 10kg. Dafür sind Matchruten optimal.


Kannst mal sehen... Neues Gewässer neue Herausforderungen


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2021)

Wenn das Gewässer hindersnisfrei wie ne Badewanne ist, kannst du mit einer mtachrute und gaaaanz viel Geduld vielleicht auch nene Karpfen ausdrillen.
Andernfalls ist eine Matchrute ganz einfach ungeeignet dafür und es muss gröberes Material her.


----------



## Martin030 (12. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn das Gewässer hindersnisfrei wie ne Badewanne ist, kannst du mit einer mtachrute und gaaaanz viel Geduld vielleicht auch nene Karpfen ausdrillen.
> Andernfalls ist eine Matchrute ganz einfach ungeeignet dafür und es muss gröberes Material her.


Also doch eher eine Floatrute?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2021)

Nein. 
Eine kräftige Rute mit mindestens 1,75lbs Testkuve.
Etwa eine 12ft Barbel Rod würde passen.
Damit kann man dann schon ganz gut gegenhalten.


----------



## Martin030 (12. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Eine kräftige Rute mit mindestens 1,75lbs Testkuve.
> Etwa eine 12ft Barbel Rod würde passen.
> Damit kann man dann schon ganz gut gegenhalten.


Vielen Dank und welche Rolle würdest du mir dazu empfehlen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2021)

Die Auswahl ist ja endlos.

Eine 3000er oder 4000er Größe *mit guter Bremse.*
Große Karpfen haben Kraft und Ausdauer.

Das kann auch gern eine Freilaufrolle sein. Dann kannst auf eine Selbsthakmontage wechseln wenn es beispielsweise zu windig ist zum Posenangeln oder die Karpfen zu weit weg stehen und legst dann den Freilauf ein.
Das geht auch ohne. Man muss dann aber schnell wieder dei Bremse zudrehen wenn einer dran ist.

Wie es dir besser gefällt.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. April 2021)

Martin030 schrieb:


> Also doch eher eine Floatrute?


Hallo
Da geb ich meinem Vorredner absolut recht.
Wenns vermehrt auf Karpfen geht ist ne gescheite Rute das A und O.
Die einzige Float Rute die ich für die zu erwartende Karpfen  Größe noch bedingungslos empfehlen kann ist ne Power Float. 
Zb. Daiwa Aqualite Power Float. 

Matchruten sind gezielt auf große Karpfen ne Spielerei.


----------



## Thomas. (12. April 2021)

Martin030 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach langen Überlegungen wirds ne Matchrute.
> 
> ...





Martin030 schrieb:


> An Alle die mir geholfen haben ein großes Dankeschön.
> Ihr wisst garnicht wieviel Klarheit ihr geschaffen habt. Ich bin mit einem riesigen Denkfehler an die Sache ran gegangen.
> Vielen dankkkkkkk
> Alles gute und bis zur nächsten Frage


scheint so als ob du noch nicht zu ende gedacht hast


----------



## Martin030 (12. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> scheint so als ob du noch nicht zu ende gedacht hast


Wie du ja lesen kannst... 
ach sch...s drauf.... Jaa "klar" du hast Recht umd ich keine Zeit für so etwas
Wünsche dir trotzdem alles Gute bis dahin


----------



## Martin030 (12. April 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da geb ich meinem Vorredner absolut recht.
> Wenns vermehrt auf Karpfen geht ist ne gescheite Rute das A und O.
> Die einzige Float Rute die ich für die zu erwartende Karpfen  Größe noch bedingungslos empfehlen kann ist ne Power Float.
> ...


Ja es wurden mir am Anfang viele Matchruten empfohlen was mich aber stutzig gemacht hat... Ja ich hol mir ne Floatrute... Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Schraetzer (12. April 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich persönlich finde, dass man bei Korum gute Friedfischruten zu einem fairen Preis bekommt. Da ich aber keine Floatrute von Korum habe, kann ich dir kein konkretes Modell empfehlen.



Korum hat auch Power Floats im Angebot 








						Korum Glide Power Float 13ft
					

Korum Glide Power Float 13ft Wenn es für Dich nichts besseres gibt, als den Nervenkitzel auf hart kämpfende Fische mit der Pose zu angeln, dann wirst Du die Korum Glide-Ruten-Serie lieben. Die Ruten sind aus parabolisch...




					www.angelhaack.de
				











						Korum Glide Power Float 12-14ft
					

Korum Glide Power Float 12-14ft Wenn es für Dich nichts besseres gibt, als den Nervenkitzel auf hart kämpfende Fische mit der Pose zu angeln, dann wirst Du die Korum Glide-Ruten-Serie lieben. Die Ruten sind aus parabolisch...




					www.angelhaack.de
				




und hier finden sich einige mehr, ggf. käme auch eine etwas kürzere Allround in Frage?








						Korum Ruten
					

Korum Ruten im AngelHAACK Onlineshop günstig kaufen » Von Anglern für Angler ★ Alle Top Marken ♥ ab 150 € versandkostenfrei ✈ Extrem schneller Versand




					www.angelhaack.de


----------



## Martin030 (12. April 2021)

Schraetzer schrieb:


> Korum hat auch Power Floats im Angebot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, 

auf Korum bin ich auch schon gestoßen...
gefallen mir auch sehr... Ich denke so ab 3,90m vielleicht auch eine 3,60m würde ihren Job machen.. Danke für den. Tipp


----------



## Forelle74 (12. April 2021)

Martin030 schrieb:


> Ja es wurden mir am Anfang viele Matchruten empfohlen was mich aber stutzig gemacht hat... Ja ich hol mir ne Floatrute... Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


Gern.
Such dir was feines aus  .


----------



## punkarpfen (13. April 2021)

@ Martin: Das würde ich vor allem von der Uferbeschaffenheit abhängig machen. Sind die Ufer eher zugewachsen, kommt man mit einer kurzen Rute besser klar. Mit der Glide bist du flexibel, was die Länge angeht.


----------



## Martin030 (13. April 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ Martin: Das würde ich vor allem von der Uferbeschaffenheit abhängig machen. Sind die Ufer eher zugewachsen, kommt man mit einer kurzen Rute besser klar. Mit der Glide bist du flexibel, was die Länge angeht.


Hab ich das richtig verstanden die Korum Glide 12-14ft kann man auf 12 und auf 14 ft umbauen?


----------



## punkarpfen (13. April 2021)

Genau, das ist ein Zwischenstück, welches du einsetzen kannst.


----------



## Rallax (30. August 2021)

Moinsen,
ich bin durch Zufall (ich habe einen leichten Stuhl gesucht) bei Korum auf die Glide 12-14ft gestoßen.
Das Konzept finde ich sehr interessant. 
Gibt es denn schon praktische Erfahrungen hier im Forum mit dieser Rute?
Meine Idee ist es mit 2 Ruten so viele Bereiche wie möglich abzudecken.
Hintergrund: So wenig Gewicht wie möglich mitschleppen, da 2km Laufstrecke bis zum Steg.
Im Moment denke ich über eine Match/Float und eine Allrounder nach.
Bei der Allrounder bietet Korum auch interessante Ruten.

VG Ralf


----------

